# What blends with cedarwood?



## gekko62 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love c'wood,but it does tend to smell a little 'musty' so what would it blend nicely with.Sandalwood is good,patch drowns it out I reckon...I seem to be stuck in a hippie mindset here! LoL..need some inspiration!   :roll:


----------



## SoapMedic (Aug 23, 2009)

it's a great blender. I mix it with patch, sandalwood, lavender, lime, tangerine (add a titch of patch to any of the citrus blends as the cedarwood alone doesn't hold it all that long); lemongrass, eucalpytus. I'm sure there's more, that's just what I tend to use it for. Check out the rainbow meadows blend site for other ideas!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love lemongrass, cedarwood & eucalyptus.  And it keeps the bugs away too.Use more Lemongrass & very little eucalyptus, with cedarwood, being somewhere around 1/2 of the lemongrass.  That's what we use in our bug balms.   The lemongrass balances out the musky smell of the cedarwood.  I use eucalyptus, well...because I just love it.


----------



## krissy (Aug 23, 2009)

rose smells great with cedarwood. i use 2:1 rose and cedarwood


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great ideas! Thanks everyone    I think I'll try c'wood.v/s'wood/lime. I just did a cedar/sandal/rosewood blend too,& it smells gooood.


----------



## lsg (Sep 4, 2009)

Equal amounts of sweet orange and cedar wood make a great combination.


----------



## fireweed (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep coming back to cedarwood and lavender-- just made some soap with them last night!


----------

